# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Моя первая встреча с компанией Атлант

## Grigoriy_Demid

Добрый день, форумчане! Хочу с вами поделиться своей первой покупкой стиральной машинки компании Атлант. Строя квартиру в кредит, особо не смотришь на крупные бренды, а ищешь, что купить по дешевле. Думаю вы согласитесь со мной. Покупал я, почти самую дешевую машинку, потому, что средств особо не хватало. Купил Атлант, модель сма 40М109-00. Покупал тут [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Купил ее около 2-х лет назад. Гарантия на 3 года (посмотрим через годик, что будет). Скажу вам, для бюджетной машинки очень даже достойно. Есть основные виды стирки такие как детские вещи, супер быстрый режим, отжим, полоскание и др. Из минусов: - шумноватая; - нет нужных мне режимов: 1. темные вещи; 2. рубашки; 3. шелк. Но повторюсь, мне нужна была самая дешевая машинка. Есть модели по дороже у них, там все эти и даже больше режимов присутствует. Думаю мой отзыв будет полезен, для тех, кто ищет бюджетную машинку и боится брать Атлант

----------


## Женя_Петренко

Ох, прямо душа радуется за ваши слова, что 2 года пока работает и не поломалась. Лет 5-10 лет назад, это было нереально, годик поработает и под гарантию. Сейчас изменилось все. Атлант вырос и это заметно. А вот вопрос к вам. Так как вы строите квартиру в кредит, рассматриваете вариант покупки там электроплиты и т.д. марки Гефест, рискнете?

----------

